# Building a shed



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

It was a dark and stormy night. Well. When it is dark and stormy, you may not see all the troubles.

http://www.bcsportbikes.com/forum/s...Fail-Fail-to-Build.-What-is-this-I-don-t-even

Short version of the story:



DNAspark99 said:


> I bring you this for your viewing pleasure. Constructikons and do-it-your-selfers may get an extra special kick out of this one.
> 
> So, my landlord has taken it upon himself to build a 'toolshed'. For a roto-tiller. At least, that's the entirety of what he told us - there is, however, some inherent communication issues. (He's Korean, and not yet well versed in english (though certainly much better than my Korean)). There's one door so far, and a lawnmower will not even fit through it. (I don't think he knows that yet though)
> 
> ...


First picture for you to see before you spend hours reading this other story.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh my. I had to laugh and hope I don't make an --- out of myself saying this. But, wth? His walls aren't built on 16" centers and the studs on the walls are flush instead of on the side, if that's how you say it. Did you notice that?


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see how this fairs under some Canadian snow! Might help if the studs were straight (come on NaeKid, give him a level)! And how does he intend to attach the roof? Oh, my...sad when a country girl that works in health care could build better. But kudos for his efforts. Seriously, NaeKid, give him a hand!


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I urge everyone to click on the link and scroll through that thread for the pictures.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my! All that for a rototiller. If you go to the link, there are pictures of what the author dubs the keystone. It is awesome.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

That's about on par with some of what I saw from "manuel" and "jesus" when I was installing doors for a living. Saw a few that had half the wall, sometimes more, over the edge of slab too.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

If you like this, look up a show called The Worst Handyman In Canada. That was some funny stuff. Saw it when I was in Montreal.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG!!! I just went through the entire thread. I feel like a master builder now. 

So Naekid, do you know this guy or are you close to that architectural masterpiece?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

NaeKid, thanks so much for the link


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd almost make the trip just to watch this guy at work!


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you! That just made my day, probably even week.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Love it. That is simply beautiful


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I think my favorite part is the roof rafters laying flat. I'm surprised the guy was able to put on the sheeting without falling through. One good snowstorm and that thing is finished.


----------



## Erick3758 (Aug 9, 2011)

He use to build mansions in Korea ...


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Someone needs to revoke his man card


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> OMG!!! I just went through the entire thread. I feel like a master builder now.
> 
> So Naekid, do you know this guy or are you close to that architectural masterpiece?


Luckily - I live in another province.

Alas, my brother and sister live not far from the area where that "shed" is being .... what is the word????

Built?

Put up?

Hacked together?

:brickwall:


----------



## DebCath (Aug 27, 2012)

Favorite moments are the "please use other door" and the OSB clown car. Did anyone count the number of sheets in that poor minivan?!

The warning in the original post was not quite well heeded by me. I really spent over an hour reading the thread and watching the vids. Best laughs I have had in awhile. 

Thanks!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

DebCath said:


> Favorite moments are the "please use other door" and the OSB clown car. Did anyone count the number of sheets in that poor minivan?!
> 
> The warning in the original post was not quite well heeded by me. I really spent over an hour reading the thread and watching the vids. Best laughs I have had in awhile.
> 
> Thanks!!


I am pleased that you didn't heed my warning and enjoyed the story in its fullest! :2thumb:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

What a waste of fine Canadian lumber!
That guy must have come from our building trades class!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

That was really funny, thank you.

I would have helped the guy though, especially being my landlord (at least I think that’s what he was). I was a craftsman for over 20 years and could not stand to see all that lumber and energy go to waste. It might have been a huge investment for the guy, I would have liked to see him get it right.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

I feel the need to post again. This thread has MADE MY WEEK. Holy shit. Thank you. Thank you so very much NaeKid. I think this should be a sticky.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok. Really entertained by this. Im of two minds about this. First and foremost i APPLAUD this landlord for at least making the effort. Too many folks are lazy. That being said, he really REALLY needs to do some research on building practices before he does this again.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

That was painful to watch! How long do you think a building like that would stay intact? I didn't think about the snow until others mentioned it. I'm guessing it probably won't make it through a winter.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Just finished the last time lapse. Very interesting but we missed the shingles!

I like how he solved the front roof sheathing situation where the last one did not fall on a rafter, he overlaped with a full sheet.


----------

